# Help.



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

I found out my spark plug wires were all messed up causing a draining battery and most likely arching! I am purchasing a new coil but I don't know if I need to save anything off the old one? Help?
There are some pictures so you can examine it.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From what I can see, the coil is from a mag and if so, battery has no connections physical or otherwise associated with the ign. Not sure what you are trying to show in the first 2 pits.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just hang onto the coil you have until you install the new one. Then if you do need anything, you will have it there. About the only thing I could think of you might need off the old coil pack is the small wire that goes to that screw on the side of the block in picture 1 and 2. That's the kill wire that shuts the engine off. The new kit may or may not have that wire with it. In the last picture, I see that the small wire on the coil was bare for a few inches (no insulation). If the new kit doesn't come with that wire, make sure you cover that bare section with electrical tape or, preferably, heat shrink tubing.

As Mickey said, the ignition coil has nothing to do with the battery on this unit. It is a magneto system. If your battery is drawing down, then that is a completely different issue.


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

I cant get that small wire off the coil I don't want to rip it off, but thanks.


----------

